# Cleavage Trio



## barry richardson (Jul 17, 2019)

Made these over the last couple of months, with the last finished yesterday. Playing around with different treatments of the design, left to right; Acacia, Carob, and Sissoo. the one on the right has a turquoise Cabochon set in it (where a knot was) tallest is about 11"

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 19 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 17, 2019)

Creative beauty all wrapped into 3! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2019)

Very handsome trio Barry. Bravo

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 17, 2019)

We have been amazed by Barry again

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 17, 2019)

All 3 of those are spectacular Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 17, 2019)

Really like them all but I’m partial to the carob in the center.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 17, 2019)

Wow!!


----------



## Tony (Jul 17, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Really like them all but I’m partial to the carob in the center.



I keep trying to pick a favorite but I can't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 17, 2019)

Very impressive work. Thanks for trotting the whole family out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 17, 2019)

Very nice...you really know how to lure us out!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 17, 2019)

Those are purty!!!!
Think you've nailed the form!
Bet they won't be hard to rehome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Jul 18, 2019)

Gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 18, 2019)

Amazing. I don't know how you do it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Jul 18, 2019)

Beautiful. Very nice work sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 18, 2019)

Great looking pieces, Barry. Is the Acacia catclaw, or some other Acasia? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 18, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Great looking pieces, Barry. Is the Acacia catclaw, or some other Acasia? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


-Thanks Jerry, it is Willow Acacia, an Auzzie import they plant a lot in yards here in the Valley


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 18, 2019)

Not much to say beside wow! I can't imagine how you do that either. Real stunners.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 18, 2019)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 18, 2019)

@barry, it would be neat if you would do a "build" thread on the next fancy one you do. I'd love to see your technique.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 18, 2019)

phinds said:


> @barry, it would be neat if you would do a "build" thread on the next fancy one you do. I'd love to see your technique.


Sure, I will do that!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 18, 2019)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 18, 2019)

Beautiful work, Barry! I love the detail carving you did to the neckline on the acacia and sissoo pieces... fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2019)

Barry, if you keep this up, I'm going to run out of nice things to say about em. Or maybe I should get a thesaurus?
Anyhow....
Those look symmetrically beautiful !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 19, 2019)

Nice turnings as always Barry. However I really did not know what to expect with that title - a Martian lady perhaps.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

